# Best Exhaust for KA24DET



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

Which is the best exhaust for the KA24DET.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

anything 2.5" or higher. Turbo is turbo. Doesnt matter what. It is hard to compare exhaust notes. Someone may have a blitz nur spec on a N/A 240, but it will sound different on a turbo app.


----------



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

Okay, then why are there so much $$$$ difference in pricing. 
The only factors I can see are Amounts of Bends in piping, Exhaust tip Dia. and Materials used.
Is Titanium REALLY worth that MASSIVE cash!?!?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

name brand. Go to your local electronics store. What is the most expensive shit. Shit like Sony, Bose, etc. Did you know that it is arguable that GE makes the best big screen TV's.....yet Sony cost the most. Why.....name brand. While sometimes name brand is needed. I wont go to Target and get an AIWA or GPX radio. Just aint happening. Stainless steel is another. And titanium is better than stainless?? I dont know. Personally I think custom is the way to go. In my area, 3" from the turbo back, mandrel bends is under 200. Then get a muffler. My plan anyway. I am not paying someone 500 and up for a catback and still have to buy a downpipe AND a test pipe or high flow cat....Ill pass


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Good post.

Titanium is good if you worry about bling or weight


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

not just the material used will created a big diff in price for a system. gotta think about the tooling cost ( for new designs) and skill ( some systems are hand welded).

titanium? super bling but damn near weights nothing. how about tanabe wit their thin wall systems?


----------



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

So its not that huge of a difference in anything other than weight and Price?
Okay, I've been plotting to go all HKS for parts, what do you think?


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

HK$$$$$$$


----------



## 250sx (Aug 15, 2003)

AMEN racin-type.

EXPENSIVE
OUT THE YING_YANG


----------



## 250sx (Aug 15, 2003)

by the way, nice car racin type


----------



## Mr.Kouki (Aug 13, 2003)

Titanium makes a big difference in weight!!! My friend has one that only weighs 8lbs!! and that's the whole system.. the only down side is it dents easily..


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i don't think spending 800+ for a titanium exhaust system is worth it if you're not making 500+hp and/or is not a professional race car driver where that much weight makes a big enuff difference..

apexi n1 or blitz nurspec will be fine for me  might even go with a custom made one..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

like i said - pure bling value


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Greddy PE is a good choice. Even if you have an S13, it can be fitted to it (thats what I'm currently running.) Its stealthily silent until about 5000-5500, then it just roars. Good overall street exhaust, but for absolute max, balls out power and loud,roaring noises, go for an Apexi GT Spec.


----------



## 250sx (Aug 15, 2003)

Is the GT-Spec exhaust that loud? I want all the power I can squeeze out of my Rb25 but I dont wanna give away my secret. Plus I heard turbo motors are quiter than NA motors because of the turbo spooling and using the exhaust gases to spool it. 
I dont wanna get annoyed of a muffler drone, but I want fierce sound when Im on it.

I should be able to buy my RB25 in about two months.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea i've heard that the GT-SPEC is VERY loud.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *yea i've heard that the GT-SPEC is VERY loud. *


nothing's TOO loud for me  
don't know if this matters but my friend has a apexi n1 on his eclipse gst and it sounds very NICE


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I have the N1 Dual on my KA, sounds pretty good NA. cant wait to get the turbo on it and hear it then. oh and a bought it befor the 240 was a house hold name so it only cost me 450 shiped.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

I have the GT Spec on my NA 240 and my friend, who has a 93 said that his N1 Duals were much louder than my GT Spec when he was NA. People says its really loud when driving, all it is just a deep rumble.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wooooooooooow, a thread from when you joined, was brought back to life just so you could say something, STOP BUMPING OLD THREADS


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Wow, I didnt even realize that it was that old. My bad!


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

lmao he probably doesnt have the car anymore...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Apexi N1 OWNS!!!..........*yeah just posted this to piss Kardon a bit more  *


----------



## Taxciter (Apr 18, 2005)

Converted this recording to mp3 today and uploaded to my site.
Wanted to post here as thanks for past help.
Sound of Apexi N1 dual catback system on pretty much otherwise stock 1991 Nissan 240SX LE:
http://www.taxciter.com/audio/ApexiN1Dual91240SXTest.mp3


----------

